# Looking for a new spotting scope



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wife drew a Mt Goat tag this year, we took a online quiz to identify males vs females and did quite poorly (primarily due to static pictures at poor angles, in the field we'll watch target animals longer).

That said, my wife is open to getting a better spotting scope. Currently I use a old bushnell 15-45x that I've drug for years all over several states. Its been thrashed and abused, fallen off truck windows, off many a atv and even driven over a few times. I realized years ago I'd probably never really want a Swaro because I'd probably not want to use it like I use the cheaper scope. The bushnell while a great scope for my needs, killed dozens of big game critters with it but it is showing its age and its time for a upgrade.

Anywho looking around $500-600, dont want one much more than that due to my abusive habits. Through base research, the Vortex 15-45x HD scope seems to get really good reviews.

http://www.vortexoptics.com/product/vortex-viper-hd-15-45x65-angled-spotting-scope

What about Nikon's? Leupolds? Minox had a good rep years ago? Anything else to consider?

-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Come check out some of our "last year's models". We might have something at a decent price for you.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. We're on mandatory overtime for a while and I have to work this Saturday, maybe I can get down there the following Sat or so. I'll definitely check in when I get down in that area.

Not in a big rush to get a scope, at least until the roads become somewhat passable to get up on the mountain and start scouting. Truth be told, I could get way with just using the battle tested bushnell... but with a "green light" from the wife, why not get an upgrade hehe.


-DallanC


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I have the Nikon Prostaff 5 16-48x60mm angled scope. I really like the Nikon compared to others in the price range because of the weight. It's only 26.5 oz. while the Viper HD is double that at 53 oz or so. Optics are decent (not spectacular), and warranty is really good. I actually dropped my orignal Nikon while out scouting and broke the eyepiece. Nikon replaced the whole thing with this brand new one for $10+shipping. They did take about 2 months to get it back to me so I bought the Vortex Viper 20-60x80mm (non-HD) last year for my hunts. Had considered keeping it and selling the brand new Nikon, but ended up returning it after a couple months because it was too heavy for backpacking.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Nikon is a favorite around our house. We have Nikon Monarch bino's x2, bought a Nikon rifle scope for my boy last year... and just bought a Nikon DSLR camera. All have been fantastic so I wouldn't hesitate going with Nikon if people feel they are better glass than the other brands.

I thought Prostaff is the lowest model in Nikons lineup (rifle scopes anyway). Doesn't it go: Prostaff, Buckmaster, Monarch?

I also agree the bigger 20-60x80 would be too heavy for my needs.


-DallanC


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Ya, the Prostaff is the entry level scope. No doubt that the Viper HD is better glass, but even for the 65mm version is it still double the weight. I'll probably upgrade in a few years, and most likely to the Viper HD, but I won't love the extra weight.

Another brand to consider might be Vanguard. They claim HD class in your price range.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

If you are going to buy a Nikon then I think one of these would be great and you could lone it out to certain people--

http://www.cameralandny.com/optics/nikon.pl?page=nikon8290-8291

http://www.cameralandny.com/optics/nikon.pl?page=nikon8273-8275

I like my Leupold 12-40x60 Goldring. Good glass, compact, light, great warranty. New they are $900 or so, but nice used ones go for the $500 range.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Holy...

"*Special Order - Delayed Delivery*
Price: $3199.99"

"*Special Order - Delayed Delivery*
Price: $5999.99"

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought a pair of Vortex Viper HD binos a little while ago and so far really like em. The image is clear and they feel really well built. So I can't imagine a Vortex spotting scope sucking


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

I think Packout meant to put this one up:

http://www.cameralandny.com/optics/nikon.pl?page=nikon8320

My neighbor got one of these last year. It's a good scope that is nice and light. The only downsides is it quickly fades out during low light conditions. My 65 Swaro lasted a good 30 minutes longer at dusk.

When I was looking for scopes, I was between the Swaro and the Vortex Razor. Like Bax, I have a pair of Viper binoculars that I love. But when I looked through the Viper HD scope, I wasn't impressed. The Razor and the Swaro ATM both had the clearest view with little to no aberration. I ended up going with the Swaro because it was lighter and I do a lot of packing.

Look for demo units. I ended up getting my Swaro at about half of what the retail price is. They are pretty durable too. I've dropped mine at least six times (including once rolling down a scree slope) and it is none the worse for wear.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I really love my Leupold 15-30x50mm. Very lightweight and compact for backpacking. 
Good in low light and very clear.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I can not say enough good things about the Viper HD spotting scope. I imagine the smaller one you are considering would be excellent. I will tell you what, headed into the field with Vortex optics paired with my Vortex scope makes you feel pretty confident...


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Dallan, 

Last year I was at the gun range with my brother. I was using my little Vortex Sandpiper which was a 15-45x65 scope with glass similar to the Nomad. Well....it was quite windy and a strong gust of wind came along and tipped over my scope. It fell right off the bench onto the cement. Broke the eye piece right off the scope. They were sent in for repair and I ended up getting a voucher that I used toward a demo "non-hd" viper scope. They gave me the choice of the Diamondback as a straight across replacement, or the voucher for the purchase price. Awesome customer service if you ask me.

I found a closeout on the non hd viper and paid the difference. It is a huge step up. I love my Viper scope. I would highly recommend one. I can only imagine how much better the "hd" version is.

Buy with confidence.


----------

